# Drive own car or bus to backpack?



## sisquoc (Jul 21, 2016)

I just joined and am looking for good advice about whether to drive my older, but in good shape, car or fly in and take public transportation--or for that matter, even to visit Mexico or not. I'm an old, retired guy and have no time constraints. I was looking to mostly spend time along the pacific side--love the beaches. I've been in Lonely Planet forums for about 10 years but am looking for more seasoned advice. I've backpacked plenty around the world and had planned on tripping to Mexico this fall. But after reading on this forum, I get the impression to pretty much stay off the roads and that maybe a trip like this simply isn't adviseable anymore in Mexico. Any thoughts from any of your experiences? thanks


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Welcome to the board Sisquoc, It would help to know your age, budget, staying in hotels or hostels or camping on beaches and how long a trip your planning.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Your time constraint will be the 180 day tourist permit. You and your car must leave before it expires. 
Weather at lower elevations will be oppressive in the summer months, so you will want to plan your travels accordingly. Beaches are best in mid-winter, when the weather is tolerable. If you do not drive at night, there is little to fear on main roads. Folks are friendly and the food is good. Small hotels are economical and motels even more so; although some have time limits.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

Welcome! You sounｄ really young-at-heart for a retireｄ olｄ guy. I also unｄerstanｄ the ｄangers of being abｄucteｄ by a fine anｄ feisty Mexican laｄy. Happeneｄ to me on a trip to Jalisco, anｄ 30 years later she still hasn't alloweｄ me to escape. Until this befalls you, will you be traveling alone? If so, I suggest taking the bus. Safer, cheaper, puts you in more human contact than ｄriving alone. I've ｄriven the whole length, anｄ also taken buses, from Tijuana to Tapachula. The Hwy 200 portion, from Nayarit to the Guatemala borｄer is a challenge. In Michoacán anｄ Guerrero it's narrow, sinuous, anｄ not without ｄanger from banｄits, particularly in the vicinity of Acapulco, a city unｄer siege. If you've alreaｄy got your bags packeｄ, you might want to holｄ off for two or three months, or hang out in Baja Norte or Sonora. From Mazatlán south (I live near Manzanillo) we're preparing for the hurricane season, which will usually yielｄ to fabulous weather come miｄ October. Just one more nosy question: What's the buｄget like? Mine ｄoesn't have room for 5 stars, but rather cheap, as long as it's clean, comfortable anｄ safe. ¡Buen viaje!


----------



## sisquoc (Jul 21, 2016)

Thanks for your interest. I'm retired, traveling alone, and on mid-range budget (no more than $50 night). No camping or hostels for me. Just thinking of traveling down on pacific side and going from beach place to beach place. It seems a car would be convenient. Have any of you done this, and do you recommend driving? That's all.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

sisquoc said:


> Thanks for your interest. I'm retired, traveling alone, and on mid-range budget (no more than $50 night). No camping or hostels for me. Just thinking of traveling down on pacific side and going from beach place to beach place. It seems a car would be convenient. Have any of you done this, and do you recommend driving? That's all.


IMHO a car's more worry anｄ expen se than it's worth for a solo driver, but I've done it and it can be enjoyable. You'll need a temporary vehicle import permit (180 days) and insurance is highly recommended but not required. Get a 6 month policy online for about $350. For the public transportation alternative, Mexico has a comprehensive bus system that puts Greyhound to shame. At least one route on over 50 bus lines, some quite ｄeluxe, others _polleros_, that go to every town, village anｄ crossroads in the country. Driving might be more justifiable if you'll be staying in a small town for a while. Just plan carefully so that you're settled in and won't be driving at night. As far as your lodging budget, $50 = 850 pesos currently, that'll be more than most places I've stayed in. Unless you're in a really touristy place, a decent single room in a clean hotel--- not a hostel, shared room or the roach motel; can be found for < 600 pesos.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Sisquoc, when you say $50 USD do you mean just hotel or for food, gas and lodging? I have done it twice but $50 is not mid-range a day for all especially if you are not staying put in different places for a period of time...


----------



## sisquoc (Jul 21, 2016)

No more than $50 night for hotel. Daily budget around $90.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

sisquoc said:


> No more than $50 night for hotel. Daily budget around $90.


It is very easy to find motels for $500 mxn/night (= $27 usd currently). I don't know what the big chains cost these days, but I have stayed in a lot of unknown-name, but nice, places for that rate. That will leave you more that $1000 mxn/day for food, gas and tolls or bus fare. You can easily eat in restaurants for $200-$300 mxn/day. Leaving $700 for transportation costs. With a senior citizen card, that will take you quite a ways on a bus, but I don't think tourist can get a senior citizen (INAPAM) card. You might try though if you plan to ride buses. Different offices interpret the rules differently.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

yes tourists cannot get discounts as a rule. I was travelling with my sister in Oaxaca when she turne 60..she go a discount on her birthday from a museum but after that forget it...


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I went to the new zoo in Chetumal and they offered me not only free senior admission but a free English speaking guide........


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

It is Meico so they are exceptions to every rule but as a tourist , I would not count on getting bus discounts and other types od discount on a regular basis. WHen you get them they are a plus..


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Auto insurance is a must, as it is the only way you might manage to stay out of jail until everything is settled.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

RVGRINGO said:


> Auto insurance is a must, as it is the only way you might manage to stay out of jail until everything is settled.


Even if an unlicensed, uninsured drunk is driving the wrong way, runs a red light and hits _you_. It all has to be investigated, and unlike NOB the first cops on the scene usually don't have the authority make a snap decision of culpability, even if the circumstances are obvious. You're also subject to bullying if your Spanish isn't up to snuff, especially if the other driver starts lying and fills the cop's paw with mordida. Mexican insurance is expensive if purchased by the day, but reasonable with a six-month or year policy.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

citlali said:


> It is Meico so they are exceptions to every rule but as a tourist , I would not count on getting bus discounts and other types od discount on a regular basis. WHen you get them they are a plus..





citlali said:


> yes tourists cannot get discounts as a rule. I was travelling with my sister in Oaxaca when she turne 60..she go a discount on her birthday from a museum but after that forget it...


Did your sister try to apply for an INAPAM card. I know you cannot ride intercity buses at the discount rate without the INAPAM ID card. What I don't know is how consistent INAPAM offices are in checking before issuing them. Their web site says you need:
Identification
Birth Certificate
Proof of address
Two photos

It doesn't explicitly talk about immigration status. I suspect it will depend on the office. A tourist traveling around, like the OP, would have trouble with the proof of address. However, those here for 180 days and renting, might have a proof of address, or a landlord who could give them a letter documenting their address. 

When I first came here as a Peace Corps volunteer on an FM-3, everyone said we were not eligible for INAPAM cards until I got one. Now all Peace Corps volunteers over 60 get them.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

The site I went to listed these requirements:

Passport (you may or may not be asked for this, to prove you’re at least 60 years of age)
INM card, (Residente Permanente or Residente Temporal (unless you are a citizen; your C.U.R.P. (Clave Unica de Registro de Poblacion, a unique personal I.D. number assigned you by the Mexican Government)
Proof of residence address (comprobante de domicilio)
2 head shots and 2 profile photos sized 2.5 cm x 3.0 cm, (“Tamaño Infantil”).


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

TundraGreen said:


> Did your sister try to apply for an INAPAM card. I know you cannot ride intercity buses at the discount rate without the INAPAM ID card. What I don't know is how consistent INAPAM offices are in checking before issuing them. Their web site says you need:
> Identification
> Birth Certificate
> Proof of address
> ...


My sister was here for a month and had no interest in spending any time applying for any papers... The birth certificate I suspect is for Mexican citizen otherwise it is passport and whatever card you have , I suspect she could forget it in Ajijic..in Chiapas I do not know as I have not applied there yet. I have an old INSEM card with my married name rather than my Mexican name so no one checks too carefully the ards once they are issued... My sister showed her passport to show she was over 60 but she was told she had to be a resident..if that is correct I have no idea.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

citlali said:


> My sister was here for a month and had no interest in spending any time applying for any papers... The birth certificate I suspect is for Mexican citizen otherwise it is passport and whatever card you have , I suspect she could forget it in Ajijic..in Chiapas I do not know as I have not applied there yet. I have an old INSEM card with my married name rather than my Mexican name so no one checks too carefully the ards once they are issued... My sister showed her passport to show she was over 60 but she was told she had to be a resident..if that is correct I have no idea.


When I got my INSEN card, I gave them an untranslated, unapostiled, US birth certificate.

You can sometimes get someone to let you have a senior discount without an INAPAM card, but for most things you have to have the credencial. And, I agree, it is not worth the trouble for a short term visitor even if they could get one, which is not likely.

I also had an INSEN card, but it was stolen, so now I have an INAPAM card. Bit of trivia: Sometimes Mexico tries to be politically correct. The senior card used to be called INSEN for Instituto Nacional de Senectud, essentially Old Age institute. Now it is called INAPAM for Instituto Nacional Para Adultos Mayores.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Google Translation:

"In case of a foreigner you can present:
• FM2 or FM3
• Letter of Naturalization
• Temporary residence permit
• Valid passport
• Accompanied by a proof of address Mexican territory."


"En caso de ser extranjero : 
• FM2 o FM3 
• Carta de Naturalización 
• Permiso de residencia temporal 
• Pasaporte vigente 
• Acompañados de un comprobante de domicilio del territorio mexicano."

INAPAM | Requisitos para obtener la Tarjeta INAPAM

A federal program for citizens and legal residents.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Kind of dated since there have not been FM2-FM3 since 2012............


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> Kind of dated since there have not been FM2-FM3 since 2012............


I run across quite a few websites where pages haven´t been updated for years, government and private ones.


----------

